# Things have taken a twisted turn



## andromeda (Mar 16, 2010)

I have posted on here about the issues I have been having with my husband. He is depressed, angry, anxious, paranoid.....the list goes on. This post isn't about all that, well, not exactly.

My dh and I have been sober for 15 years. He said he had a drinking problem but I never felt I had a problem and just ended up quitting drinking to support him in our marriage. My dad is an alcoholic so I figured I'd save myself the trouble of seeing myself possibly going down that path if it truly is hereditary. Anyway, for my 40th birthday in May we got served some champagne at a restaurant and we both said, "What the heck, let's enjoy it". Anyway, over the past few months we've had a few bottles of wine here and there and I figured he was fine with it and I was enjoying having my wine back in my life. 

He's been VERY stressed out with work lately and a few nights ago he reeked of alcohol. I knew he had been drinking and when I asked him he blew me off and told me he just had a bunch of non-alcoholic beers. I guess he didn't realize that hoppy beer breath is quite different from true alcohol breath. So, that night I got out of bed at 3 AM and tore through his office, the garage, and other hiding places I could think of but I found nothing. I kind of forgot about the incident until this AM when I found an empty gin container in the trash. He had wrapped it in paper and then wrapped 2 plastic bags around it. He probably figured he was safe since the trash was getting picked up today and the can was already at the curb. He's currently out of town and I haven't said anything about it and I don't know if I should.

I have already thrown out the 2 bottles of wine I picked up the other day and I boxed up all our wine glasses. I am going to tell him that I think I made a bad decision in allowing us to drink and that I think we should not go back down this road in the future. I'm hoping this will give him the opening to confess to his drinking and see if he reveals other instances that I might not be aware of. If he doesn't, what do I do?


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't try to get him to "confess" to the drinking. Just start the conversation with the assumption that yeah, he did, and let's figure out what to do going forward.


----------

